# engraving



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

has anyone ever tried to engrave with a dremel tool, well i really want to get into engraving and figured i would at least try it with a dremel before dropping alot of money on something i know nothing about. heres some pics of the rear seide of an old sproket i did, i had this sprocket lying around the garage and tried it out, what do you guys think? i think with a lil bit steadier hand, a dremel with the right bits would do the job. i went to lowes and found a dremel bit set especially for engraving and the bits were labeled for hardened metals such as stainless and steel so i bought the set it was only like $15. any feedback would be appreciated. i know there are some high dollar engravers out there and they are rotary tools too which are basically the same concept of a dremel, thats why i decided i would try. ive seen two tools for engraving, a rotary type tool and a "air chisel" type tool, they both seem to work good with the right bits... 


REMEMBER THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME I TRIED THIS AND THIS WAS A 35 MINUTE JOB, NEVER TRIED BEFORE I THINK WITH PRACTICE, AND TAKING MY TIME, THIS COULD ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Came out good. looks like you may have something there.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

shit keep practicing and ull be in for business


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks good. i been practicing on old parts too. just need to work on curves.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 11 2008, 10:12 PM~9920012
> *looks good. i been practicing on old parts too. just need to work on curves.
> *


yeah thats the hard part....that and getting lines straight, i can get them pretty straight but if you look close it almost looks like they are jagged rather than a smooth cut and i like the smooth cut look... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS NICE


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

not bad for working with a dremel...thats whut i use...you really have to work with it!.. :biggrin: ..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 11 2008, 07:14 PM~9920031
> *yeah thats the hard part....that and getting lines straight, i can get them pretty straight but if you look close it almost looks like they are jagged rather than a smooth cut and i like the smooth cut look... :biggrin:
> *


straight lines are hard. but once you get the hang of it. it gets a lil easyer.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

im gonna keep tryin and hopefully ill get a lil better, gonna go look for some more bits too...the bit makes a world of difference...i already figured that out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Not bad bROther keep practicing :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

looks good get your self an airpen to cut in deeper ,they run about 150.00 -300.00 ,then youll be in buisness...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looks good man!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my bike was done with a dremel


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess you can say its a start. But you need a LOT of practice, and possibly a better machine. The machine makes a BIG difference.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 01:35 PM~9924069
> *I guess you can say its a start. But you need a LOT of practice, and possibly a better machine. The machine makes a BIG difference.
> *


Yeah i know, this was done in like 35 minutes man, i didnt do too much as far as trying to get it deeper and shit like that, this was a real quick deal


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 looks good man good luck hopefully you get it !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 12 2008, 01:30 PM~9924420
> *Yeah i know, this was done in like 35 minutes man, i didnt do too much as far as trying to get it deeper and shit like that, this was a real quick deal
> *


Everyone starts somewhere. Just stick to it.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 02:33 PM~9924440
> *Everyone starts somewhere.  Just stick to it.
> *


yeah, i know, this will get better, im looking into a new machine also, the dremel i got is like 8 years old, my wife gave it to me our first christmas together, that was in 99. :0 :0 :0 i know theres alot of better machines out there now. gonna get a new dremel and possibly an air pen like what was mentioned above, anybody got any ideas on what airpen to get...any suggestions?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 12 2008, 01:36 PM~9924452
> *yeah, i know, this will get better, im looking into a new machine also, the dremel i got is like 8 years old, my wife gave it to me our first christmas together, that was in 99.  :0  :0  :0  i know theres alot of better machines out there now.  gonna get a new dremel and possibly an air pen like what was mentioned above, anybody got any ideas on what airpen to get...any suggestions?
> *


Not really an airpen, but check out the airgraver. It'll run you just under a grand, but it's serious shit.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 02:54 PM~9924558
> *Not really an airpen, but check out the airgraver. It'll run you just under a grand, but it's serious shit.
> *


YEAH I SEEN THAT, THAT BITCH IS BAD TOO....BUT THATS A GOOD BIT OF CASH THOUGH


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not bad, post more pics of the other stuff


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 12 2008, 05:49 PM~9925829
> *not bad, post more pics of the other stuff
> *


this aint for anything, i was just fuckin around with this


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 12 2008, 12:36 PM~9924452
> *yeah, i know, this will get better, im looking into a new machine also, the dremel i got is like 8 years old, my wife gave it to me our first christmas together, that was in 99.  :0  :0  :0  i know theres alot of better machines out there now.  gonna get a new dremel and possibly an air pen like what was mentioned above, anybody got any ideas on what airpen to get...any suggestions?
> *


just about any air pen is good ,i got mine for 170.00 and i goes alot deeper than a dremel ,there alot stronger...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 12 2008, 12:54 PM~9924558
> *Not really an airpen, but check out the airgraver. It'll run you just under a grand, but it's serious shit.
> *


yea an air graver is bad ass but it is alot more advanced ,u really got to know what your doing...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 12 2008, 08:31 PM~9929076
> *yea an air graver is bad ass but it is alot more advanced ,u really got to know what your doing...
> *


any pics of your work?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 12 2008, 09:52 PM~9929367
> *any pics of your work?
> *


NA BRO I HAD SOME STUFF BUT SOLD IT ,NOW IM WAITING TO GET ME NEW STUFF FROM TNT TO DO IT UP...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 12 2008, 11:29 PM~9929049
> *just about any air pen is good ,i got mine for 170.00 and i goes alot deeper than a dremel ,there alot stronger...
> *


where did you get your airpen and what brand is it...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how much for an engraved light??? :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool


----------



## O.G.Legions (Sep 26, 2007)

Hernan started with a crappy engraver but the way it came out good was he would draw out what he wanted on tracing paper... then tape it to the area he was going to engrave, then just trace over what he drew with the engraver! and would come out pretty clean... This was how he started some 8 years ago...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.Legions_@Feb 13 2008, 07:06 PM~9935657
> *Hernan started with a crappy engraver but the way it came out good was he would draw out what he wanted on tracing paper... then tape it to the area he was going to engrave, then just trace over what he drew with the engraver! and would come out pretty clean... This was how he started some 8 years ago...
> *


thats what im hopin to do, i wanna learn this shit for real...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well i tried another piece today, i found an old knockoff in the garage today and figured....why not???? tried my hand at a little detail work today....i think it came out pretty decent what you guys think....?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that k.o looks real good man. how did you get that design on there to engrave it?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 14 2008, 10:34 PM~9945958
> *that k.o looks real good man. how did you get that design on there to engrave it?
> *


believe it or not, freehand, i got one of our RO posters hanging in the garage and just kept looking at it and working....this is the second piece ive done, i really wanna learn to do this before i drop alot of money on a machine...this is something i know i can do...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks hot


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm looks good i have 1 too but i sucked bad ..one day my lil newphew got it n broke the tip


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

shit looks pretty damn good bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 14 2008, 08:02 PM~9945653
> *well i tried another piece today, i found an old knockoff in the garage today and figured....why not????  tried my hand at a little detail work today....i think it came out pretty decent what you guys think....?
> 
> 
> ...


can i ship mine tomorrow???? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

this obviously would have to have been re-chromed now if it were going to be actually used....like i said before im just fuckin around right now...

John if you got an old set send em ill give it a shot, dont send no real nice ones though....gimme some old ones to play with, you may end up liking them...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking good! Using a Dremmel is definitely tricky. What I do to get the design on is,cut a piece of paper that will fit on the surface I'm going to work on.I draw up the design,tape it to carbon paper using double sided scotch tape.Then I cut out the carbon paper and place both papers onto the surface.Trace it and then remove them. As far as making straight lines,it's hard with a dremmel.That's what I've been working with.I've found that a good way to keep straight and make decent curves is to rotate the surface you're working on as you go(It's hard if you're doing a big surface). :biggrin: I've just started also.Here's a pic of something I did.










Still need practice,but gotta start somewhere! :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 14 2008, 08:02 PM~9945653
> *well i tried another piece today, i found an old knockoff in the garage today and figured....why not????  tried my hand at a little detail work today....i think it came out pretty decent what you guys think....?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM YOUR GETTING FUCKING GOOD ON THIS


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

DAMN THEY ALL LOOK GOOD WHAT MODEL DREMEL AND BITS ARE YOU GUYS USING AND WHAT SETTING ON THE DREMEL AND HOW ABOUT JUST USING A SHARPIE MARKER AND GO OVER IT WITH THE DREMEL


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Funkytown,those K.O.s definitely look good man!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 14 2008, 08:02 PM~9945653
> *well i tried another piece today, i found an old knockoff in the garage today and figured....why not????  tried my hand at a little detail work today....i think it came out pretty decent what you guys think....?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro ,how in the hell did u get that nugget looking background,i just cant figure it out ???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH I WAS GOING TO ASK THAT HOW DID YOU DO IT??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats turning out pretty good bro. nice work


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 15 2008, 01:06 AM~9947089
> *looks good bro ,how in the hell did u get that nugget looking background,i just cant figure it out ???
> *


i got this one bit that is shaped like a ball. but instead of it being a solid ball it has grooves cut into it...ill take a pic when i get home....but i used like 4 different bits to do this one....i have a diamond tip witha fine point that i use to draw it out then use different bits to start cutting into it...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 14 2008, 11:32 PM~9946439
> *Looking good! Using a Dremmel is definitely tricky. What I do to get the design on is,cut a piece of paper that will fit on the surface I'm going to work on.I draw up the design,tape it to carbon paper using double sided scotch tape.Then I cut out the carbon paper and place both papers onto the surface.Trace it and then remove them. As far as making straight lines,it's hard with a dremmel.That's what I've been working with.I've found that a good way to keep straight and make decent curves is to rotate the surface you're working on as you go(It's hard if you're doing a big surface). :biggrin: I've just started also.Here's a pic of something I did.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight homie, how deep is it though, in this pic was it rechromed already or not....im wondering how deep i really need to go, like the knockoff i did was real deep i know it would be good, but the sprocket i did isnt too deep, it is on some parts but im thinking that if its not deep enough when you go to get it rechromed, the chrome will actually fill in some of the not so deep lines...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

actually a chromer told me ,that not even a scratch will get filled with chrome


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 15 2008, 07:45 AM~9948281
> *i got this one bit that is shaped like a ball. but instead of it being a solid ball it has grooves cut into it...ill take a pic when i get home....but i used like 4 different bits to do this one....i have a diamond tip witha fine point that i use to draw it out then use different bits to start cutting into it...
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 15 2008, 02:34 PM~9950165
> *actually a chromer told me ,that not even a scratch will get filled with chrome
> *


well thats good to know then...so you really dont have to go extremely deep


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 15 2008, 12:36 PM~9950175
> *well thats good to know then...so you really dont have to go extremely deep
> *


not really ,but it looks better ,i had some sword handle bars that i engraved with i dremel a while back ,then chromed them and they looked pretty damn good ,i sold them to some one on here dont rememder who ,but its a dude from N.Y


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Feb 15 2008, 02:51 PM~9950274
> *not really ,but it looks better ,i had some sword handle bars that i engraved with i dremel a while back ,then chromed them and they looked pretty damn good ,i sold them to some one on here dont rememder who ,but its a dude from N.Y
> *


cool....im gonna keep trying to learn this and get better at it hopefully...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 15 2008, 07:47 AM~9948288
> *that looks tight homie, how deep is it though, in this pic was it rechromed already or not....im wondering how deep i really need to go, like the knockoff i did was real deep i know it would be good, but the sprocket i did isnt too deep, it is on some parts but im thinking that if its not deep enough when you go to get it rechromed, the chrome will actually fill in some of the not so deep lines...
> *


Thanks.It acttualy isn't very deep.Like I said,I just started also,so still got a long way to go. :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOWS IT COMIN ALONG???..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 18 2008, 02:51 PM~9971166
> *HOWS IT COMIN ALONG???..
> *


its ok, i got another piece i worked on last night, i will mess with it more tonight and post pics...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 12:05 PM~9971238
> *its ok, i got another piece i worked on last night, i will mess with it more tonight and post pics...
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, well i finally got it....i been working on a chain guard, they are cheap in case i fuck up but can come out really nice soi figured why not....heres the pics....tried my hand at a little scroll work....what you guys think???? im gonna also do the top rail of it to have it completely engraved, i think it will turn out nice....i am gonna get this one rechromed to see what it looks like....i have no idea how it will lok after rechroming being as the engraving was done with a dremel...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now that came out nice. ima have to see this shit in person


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2008, 10:57 PM~9974845
> *now that came out nice. ima have to see this shit in person
> *


well bring yo ass over to the crib homie...i told you i aint far from you at all especially if you are off of azle, thats only like 2-3 exits down from me...hit me up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 10:01 PM~9974881
> *well bring yo ass over to the crib homie...i told you i aint far from you at all especially if you are off of azle, thats only like 2-3 exits down from me...hit me up
> *


meh maybe this weekend.lol :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2008, 11:02 PM~9974906
> *meh maybe this weekend.lol  :biggrin:
> *


alright thats cool, i may have something else to show you by then too.....     :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 10:05 PM~9974927
> *alright thats cool, i may have something else to show you by then too.....         :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chaingaurd is clean.


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Can you show me the proceeds on how you are doing it? I"ll will like to try it.
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 07:49 PM~9974736
> *ok, well i finally got it....i been working on a chain guard, they are cheap in case i fuck up but can come out really nice soi figured why not....heres the pics....tried my hand at a little scroll work....what you guys think???? im gonna also do the top rail of it to have it completely engraved, i think it will turn out nice....i am gonna get this one rechromed to see what it looks like....i have no idea how it will lok after rechroming being as the engraving was done with a dremel...
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK BRO. LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2008, 11:21 PM~9975073
> *KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK BRO. LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


hey wassup ricky, im tryin even though i was gettin hated on this weekend.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:15 PM~9975031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man to be honest i dont know if i am doing it right or wrong...i just draw out what i want with a fine point dry erase marker then trace it with a diamond tip on the dremel...then i fill in the background with what i want then go over the pattern again with the diamond tip to clean it up...go to lowes and they got a little kit made especially for engraving, it has all kinds of bits in it and they are all engraving bits....thats what i got, and it was like 15 bucks....when you see the bits they are pretty much self explanatory...


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 08:31 PM~9975190
> *man to be honest i dont know if i am doing it right or wrong...i just draw out what i want with a fine point dry erase marker then trace it with a diamond tip on the dremel...then i fill in the background with what i want then go over the pattern again with the diamond tip to clean it up...go to lowes and they got a little kit made especially for engraving, it has all kinds of bits in it and they are all engraving bits....thats what i got, and it was like 15 bucks....when you see the bits they are pretty much self explanatory...
> *




Thanks Man


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 08:28 PM~9975148
> *hey wassup ricky, im tryin even though i was gettin hated on this weekend.... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Feb 18 2008, 09:05 PM~9974927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :barf: 















































































































































j/k really nice work thoe


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 01:16 AM~9976276
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :barf:
> j/k really nice work thoe
> *


thanks bro, i was about to ask too, what the hell is makin you sick...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well, gonna take that chain gaurd to the chrome shop and see what it comes out looking like, ill post pics when i get it back, i wanna get it done to see if i am going deep enough or what...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2008, 10:21 PM~9975073
> *KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK BRO. LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


what up Ricky. Hows the new monte?


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

NICE WORK..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 10:29 PM~9991183
> *what up Ricky. Hows the new monte?
> *


***** got me wonderin the same thing.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the chainguard looks good


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 07:29 PM~9991183
> *what up Ricky. Hows the new monte?
> *


ITS COMING OUT SOON hno: :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I THINK IM GONNA GET ME A DREMEL


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I wanna see pics..... no, better yet a video of you doing it with a dremel. I just dont believe you did all that with a dremel.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

POST VID OR I DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 21 2008, 11:28 PM~10001125
> *I wanna see pics.....  no,  better yet a video of you doing it with a dremel.  I just dont believe you did all that with a dremel.
> *


Well i aint gotta post a video for you, if you dont believe it thats cool with me...it was a dremel thats all i can say, i can get a pic of my dremel and bits i got, i dont know how to post videos though, if anyone knows how to post videos then let me know, i will get one....somehow...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 21 2008, 09:06 PM~9999916
> *ITS COMING OUT SOON hno:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what do the tips look like that you use ?


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

Dremel is good brand of Bosch tools
I got it....now tryin' engrave house number of 2mm metal sheet


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Feb 24 2008, 08:18 PM~10019745
> *Dremel is good brand of Bosch tools
> I got it....now tryin' engrave house number of 2mm metal sheet
> *


        what the fuck did you just say.....????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 25 2008, 06:21 AM~10020205
> *             what the fuck did you just say.....????????
> *


i'm from russia & my english not so well - understand as it is


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Talib (MYAS)_@Feb 25 2008, 05:10 AM~10023315
> *i'm from russia & my english not so well - understand as it is
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 11 2008, 09:09 PM~9919551
> *has anyone ever tried to engrave with a dremel tool, well i really want to get into engraving and figured i would at least try it with a dremel before dropping alot of money on something i know nothing about.  heres some pics of the rear seide of an old sproket i did, i had this sprocket lying around the garage and tried it out, what do you guys think?  i think with a lil bit steadier hand, a dremel with the right bits would do the job.  i went to lowes and found a dremel bit set especially for engraving and the bits were labeled for hardened metals such as stainless and steel so i bought the set it was only like $15.  any feedback would be appreciated.  i know there are some high dollar engravers out there and they are rotary tools too which are basically the same concept of a dremel, thats why i decided i would try.  ive seen two tools for engraving, a rotary type tool and a "air chisel" type tool, they both seem to work good with the right bits...
> REMEMBER THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME I TRIED THIS AND THIS WAS A 35 MINUTE JOB, NEVER TRIED BEFORE I THINK WITH PRACTICE, AND TAKING MY TIME, THIS COULD ACTUALLY LOOK GOOD.
> 
> ...


*it looks like it has eczema.*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut yall think of this?!...a lil somethin i messed around with...got bored! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10045700
> *it looks like it has eczema.
> *


Yeah saw that upclose.looks like ass. but the damn knock off with the r.o. Now that shit is hot!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 1 2008, 10:46 AM~10064632
> *whut yall think of this?!...a lil somethin i messed around with...got bored! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE


----------



## ac0989 (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 18 2008, 07:49 PM~9974736
> *ok, well i finally got it....i been working on a chain guard, they are cheap in case i fuck up but can come out really nice soi figured why not....heres the pics....tried my hand at a little scroll work....what you guys think???? im gonna also do the top rail of it to have it completely engraved, i think it will turn out nice....i am gonna get this one rechromed to see what it looks like....i have no idea how it will lok after rechroming being as the engraving was done with a dremel...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well i got motivated again to pick up my dremel. did half of a goose neck today. i'll probly get pics soon.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 05:21 PM~10161180
> *well i got motivated again to pick up my dremel. did half of a goose neck today. i'll probly get pics soon.
> *


i got another piece i been working on the last two days, ill post pics within a day or so...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10163247
> *i got another piece i been working on the last two days, ill post pics within a day or so...
> *


thats cool. did you get that chain guard chromed?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 13 2008, 10:14 PM~10163317
> *thats cool. did you get that chain guard chromed?
> *


man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

oh shit my bad....damn server....7 times for dat ass......hahahha, how ya like me now...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 13 2008, 10:42 PM~10163581
> *man, advance chrome is pissing me the fuck off, they told me 1-3 weeks, i think that was like 5 weeks ago....i called today there deadline is the 27th....thats what the lady told me, i was like what the fuck... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn. I dropped shit off with them 2 weeks ago. the y told me first of April. I hope no problems.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 15 2008, 04:02 AM~9945653
> *well i tried another piece today, i found an old knockoff in the garage today and figured....why not????  tried my hand at a little detail work today....i think it came out pretty decent what you guys think....?
> 
> 
> ...


That was really nice! I gotta try that shit out too!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

OK, well heres the piece i was talking about, i finally finished one side of it, and NO this was NOT done with a dremel. I am gonna work on the other side of it today and hopefully drop it off for chrome tommorrow. what you guys think???? it will look real good once it gets two toned chrome and gold....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks LIL shaky. my have to see it in person. :biggrin:

over all bad ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf is that piece?


and what you use to engrave?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 10:55 AM~10179761
> *OK, well heres the piece i was talking about, i finally finished one side of it, and NO this was NOT done with a dremel.  I am gonna work on the other side of it today and hopefully drop it off for chrome tommorrow.  what you guys think???? it will look real good once it gets two toned chrome and gold....
> 
> 
> ...


ok it looks good but you need to steady your hand a little more on the curves if you know what i mean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i think its a mount to hold the bike up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lets see you do it big homie

damn whos gonna gold plate that bitch :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

scrolls are realy hard to do. i find it easyer to turn that dremel up to high to lessen the vibration to do smoother lines.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10179978
> *wtf is that piece?
> and what you use to engrave?
> *


if you look at the bike when its on display, this is the piece that bolts to the rear axle and thats what holds the bike standing up when its in a show....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10180472
> *lets see you do it  big homie
> 
> damn whos gonna gold plate that bitch :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


same guy that wants valve covers engraved.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2008, 03:35 PM~10180931
> *scrolls are realy hard to do. i find it easyer to turn that dremel up to high to lessen the vibration to do smoother lines.
> *


this wasnt a dremel though     the lines actually werent supposed to be smooth...the design i used was actually a jagged looking atiqued looking design


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 06:24 PM~10182562
> *same guy that wants valve covers engraved.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think i just changed my mind


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10182615
> *i think i just changed my mind
> *


hahahaa...... whats up you dont wanna gold plate my shit for me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 05:27 PM~10182583
> *this wasnt a dremel though          the lines actually werent supposed to be smooth...the design i used was actually a jagged looking atiqued looking design
> *


so what did you use on that? :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

its called the paragrave system....its a small rotary engraver with a small turbine engine in it. similar to a dentist drill, and works on air


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 06:46 PM~10182715
> *hahahaa...... whats up you dont wanna gold plate my shit for me
> *


j/k kidding. you know im always down to help


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2008, 09:32 PM~10183129
> *j/k kidding. you know im always down to help
> *


thought you done turned into one of the haters.....i was wondering if that was actually John on the other side of the computer....thought maybe someone hacke dinto your account :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10182742
> *so what did you use on that? :cheesy:
> *


theres a few parts to it but heres a pic of the handpiece

http://www.profitablehobbiesstore.com/prod...5&productId=208


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE LOOKS VERY COOL


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looking good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 06:54 PM~10183357
> *theres a few parts to it but heres a pic of the handpiece
> 
> http://www.profitablehobbiesstore.com/prod...5&productId=208
> *


$455


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 10:55 AM~10179761
> *OK, well heres the piece i was talking about, i finally finished one side of it, and NO this was NOT done with a dremel.  I am gonna work on the other side of it today and hopefully drop it off for chrome tommorrow.  what you guys think???? it will look real good once it gets two toned chrome and gold....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 allready..dang..you gonna get the hang of that shyt(machine) good..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 09:55 AM~10179761
> *OK, well heres the piece i was talking about, i finally finished one side of it, and NO this was NOT done with a dremel.  I am gonna work on the other side of it today and hopefully drop it off for chrome tommorrow.  what you guys think???? it will look real good once it gets two toned chrome and gold....
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped for the cooler cup in back of your truck????


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

say chad check out the bottom right,next to the bike part.the tip of the engraving tool.kinda similar  found this in another topic..


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 16 2008, 09:55 AM~10179761
> *OK, well heres the piece i was talking about, i finally finished one side of it, and NO this was NOT done with a dremel.  I am gonna work on the other side of it today and hopefully drop it off for chrome tommorrow.  what you guys think???? it will look real good once it gets two toned chrome and gold....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Gold and chrome combo will definitely make it stand out!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 17 2008, 08:23 PM~10191283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 it does look similar....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 17 2008, 04:46 AM~10182715
> *hahahaa...... whats up you dont wanna gold plate my shit for me
> *


 IMO I would chrome the whole thing and just gold plate the Rollerz Only to really make it stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10180194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that at first too but then I was thinking if you look at the rest of the curve where the designs are curved they are straight so yeah just the end points on the scrolls do have that antique design to them.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good. fat boy hatin. stop the bitchasness


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 18 2008, 03:49 PM~10198505
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  it does look similar....
> *


Thats a bicycle fork.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2008, 01:13 AM~10199105
> *looks good. fat boy hatin. stop the bitchasness
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 05:15 PM~10199119
> *Thats a bicycle fork.
> *


is it yours


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 18 2008, 05:13 PM~10199105
> *looks good. fat boy hatin. stop the bitchasness
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: 



the other side is looking better than this side,     ill post pics when its done, i put in your order for those thing syou wanted, get at me when you get a chance though, i need to talk to you about it...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 18 2008, 10:25 PM~10201673
> *is it yours
> *


nope. it was in phoenix.
a guy with the screen name 
Noe from texas had that fork made. 
he sold it to freaky behavior who had it engraved by genos engraving and 2 toned
then sold it to ???? and now is on this bike. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10201722
> *nope. it was in phoenix.
> a guy with the screen name
> Noe from texas had that fork made.
> ...


I was there but didnt see this bike, too much ass in the way i guess..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 19 2008, 06:30 AM~10201722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad bro I'll move my ass next time so you can see my bike :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

My bad bro I'll move my ass next time so you can see my bike :biggrin: 









[/quote]

man get out of here with that gay shit bRO....dont know how you do it in AZ but that shit dont fly here in TX


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> My bad bro I'll move my ass next time so you can see my bike :biggrin:


man get out of here with that gay shit bRO....dont know how you do it in AZ but that shit dont fly here in TX
[/quote]


:roflmao: J/K bro wahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> man get out of here with that gay shit bRO....dont know how you do it in AZ but that shit dont fly here in TX


:roflmao: J/K bro wahahaha :biggrin:
[/quote]
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: quit kidding around and ship my parts, april is comeing quick....still gotta engrave and chrome 'em.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Your parts were shipped yesterday.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

pm me the set up (run down ) on what your using i realy gota try this.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10204611
> *pm me the set up (run down ) on what your using i realy gota try this.
> *


Cadillac Jay also does his own engraving and just bought a new engraver tool so check him out too


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 10:45 AM~10204611
> *pm me the set up (run down ) on what your using i realy gota try this.
> *


i put a link to what i got, its just that and the regualtor/oiler, and you have to choose which bit to use. click the link and check it out


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 10:39 AM~10204550
> *Your parts were shipped yesterday.
> *


niceeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

heres some pics of the other side of that stand, i think i came out a little better, gonna do the background on the first side like i did on this one (around the Rollerz Only) then it should be good...

what yall think....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 22 2008, 02:18 AM~10224874
> *heres some pics of the other side of that stand, i think i came out a little better, gonna do the background on the first side like i did on this one (around the Rollerz Only) then it should be good...
> 
> what yall think....
> ...


that one looks better :thumbsup:


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey homie i got some parts i need engraved can u do me the favor and il ship to and back but let me know if u can and how much aight pm me homie thanx


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey homie i got some parts i need engraved can u do me the favor and il ship to and back but let me know if u can and how much aight pm me homie thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Chad I went by your crib bro no one home


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2008, 07:21 PM~10230936
> *Chad I went by your crib bro no one home
> *


when did you come by man, i was here til about 630 or so, then my dad called and wanted to take us out to dinner so we left....sorry bro, i was pretty much here all day...oh well, i will be here tommorrow until about 1 then i gotta leave town to take care of something....if you wanna come by before then its cool...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 22 2008, 09:13 PM~10232158
> *when did you come by man, i was here til about 630 or so, then my dad called and wanted to take us out to dinner so we left....sorry bro, i was pretty much here all day...oh well, i will be here tommorrow until about 1 then i gotta leave town to take care of something....if you wanna come by before then its cool...
> *


can i come by too :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOUR GETTING GOOD WITH THE ENGRAVING


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10232174
> *can i come by too :biggrin:
> *


why you even ask *****, you damn well your welcome anytime....send me some work man....i know you got some shit there i can fuck with....i wanna do some old knockoffs....i know you got some...hurry up


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 22 2008, 11:27 PM~10232236
> *YOUR GETTING GOOD WITH THE ENGRAVING
> *


thanks man....i got a pm form gino himself the other day.. :0 :0 :0 he told me he liked how my shit was coming out too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that was definatley motivation, to have someone like that gimme props hopefully i will get as good as him....that fool gets down..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 22 2008, 09:28 PM~10232243
> *why you even ask *****, you damn well your welcome anytime....send me some work man....i know you got some shit there i can fuck with....i wanna do some old knockoffs....i know you got some...hurry up
> *


pm me your addy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 22 2008, 11:13 PM~10232158
> *when did you come by man, i was here til about 630 or so, then my dad called and wanted to take us out to dinner so we left....sorry bro, i was pretty much here all day...oh well, i will be here tommorrow until about 1 then i gotta leave town to take care of something....if you wanna come by before then its cool...
> *


Did you get your fender brace. I left it on your door. I roled up at about 7:00


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:10 AM~10232837
> *Did you get your fender brace. I left it on your door. I roled up at about 7:00
> *


oh shit...i dont use the front door, its probably still out there...lemme go see. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:10 AM~10232837
> *Did you get your fender brace. I left it on your door. I roled up at about 7:00
> *


got it homie....hahahhaha, thanks alot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 23 2008, 10:06 AM~10234093
> *got it homie....hahahhaha, thanks alot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i want to upgrade from my dremel but that engraver is pricey.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10234497
> *i want to upgrade from my dremel but that engraver is pricey.
> *


thats just the handpiece too, that wasnt everything, theres an oiler and regulator plus the tips and shit, i seen this setup online selling for $1950 and that was used.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: then you gotta buy tips and shit too....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10232258
> *thanks man....i got a pm form gino himself the other day.. :0  :0  :0 he told me he liked how my shit was coming out too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that was definatley motivation, to have someone like that gimme props hopefully i will get as good as him....that fool gets down..
> *


YEAH I KNOW IVE SEEN HIS WORK ITS SOME SICK ASS SHIT..BUT YEAH HOMIE JUST KEEP AT IT YOUR GETTING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how are you on scrolls?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2008, 04:09 PM~10235784
> *how are you on scrolls?
> *


gonna try them soon...ive tried em a little bit but just fuckin around...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

some of schwinn76 work 

















a sissy bar top


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

double post hoesssssss


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thanks eric. just did that sissybar yesterday.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2008, 10:06 PM~10255692
> *thanks eric. just did that sissybar yesterday.
> *


what tips did you use


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 07:10 PM~10255722
> *what tips did you use
> *


its actualy built in. i dont know what kind of engraver i got. just a sharp point.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone done a sand blast like window etch


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 23 2008, 12:42 PM~10235164
> *thats just the handpiece too, that wasnt everything, theres an oiler and regulator plus the tips and shit, i seen this setup online selling for $1950 and that was used.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  then you gotta buy tips and shit too....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 $1950 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: : ..................
................................................atleast its in good hands and being used :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2008, 08:18 PM~10255825
> *anyone done a sand blast like window etch
> *


i have but it dosent look the same and is hard to do with the size of sandblaster i have


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 26 2008, 01:33 AM~10257084
> *i have but it dosent look the same and is hard to do with the size of sandblaster i have
> *


 check this out. my friend has one to blast his model trains with
http://www.dixieart.com/AirEraser.html


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 23 2008, 07:29 PM~10234497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but a good engraving tool will pay for itself with just a few customer orders so its worth it if you got the artistic talent to do all the designs :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 26 2008, 01:24 AM~10257684
> *check this out. my friend has one to blast his model trains with
> http://www.dixieart.com/AirEraser.html
> *



thats crazy small i am gonna need to go get one i think


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10255647
> *some of schwinn76 work
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME NICE ENGRAVING :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2008, 10:02 PM~10255647
> *some of schwinn76 work
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO....I LIKE THAT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10256695
> *:0  :0  :0 $1950 :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: : ..................
> ................................................atleast its in good hands and being used :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats exactly what i was thinking, thats a grip.....guy i got it form bought it new, and said he paid even more than that.....i was like :0 :0 :0 its a real nice and definatley taken care of machine, just a lil pricey, i wouldnt have gotten it if i didnt catch a deal like i did...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Mar 26 2008, 10:15 AM~10259915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hydro tanks will be there next week so get ready


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10262055
> *hydro tanks will be there next week so get ready
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0    , guess i gotta finish up the job i got in today....cant post pics unless customer says its cool...if hes says go ahead, then they will be on here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2008, 07:41 PM~10263257
> *
> *


NICE ENGRAVING HOMIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 26 2008, 05:56 PM~10263418
> *NICE ENGRAVING HOMIE
> *


thanks.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.handgravers.com/feedback.htm
:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:47 PM~10264411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tahts sme talent on the webpage!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tko's rims are crazy. :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

i don't know what tool use for engraving: 
i don't want a dremel, what do you think to use a pneumatic stencil engraver ?
as this:








some ideas???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:47 PM~10264411
> *http://www.handgravers.com/feedback.htm
> :0  :0  :0
> *



theres some fuckin bad ass shit in there, i dont understand how in the fuck them guys can get shit that detailed...shits insane


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

a lil somethin new, just finished a lil while ago... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2008, 11:08 PM~10281479
> *a lil somethin new, just finished a lil while ago... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


real fucking nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Now I cant wait till my bars get here so you can hit them hoes up too.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

say homie how much for sum mirrors and a light? i saw juans forks and u did a good job. im trying to have my bike done for the 97.9 show repping the artistics


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 29 2008, 12:25 AM~10281629
> *say homie how much for sum mirrors and a light? i saw juans forks and u did a good job. im trying to have my bike done for the 97.9 show repping the artistics
> *


just one light and two mirros?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

looks real good and deep was this done by a dremel


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2008, 10:33 PM~10281695
> *just one light and two mirros?
> *


yes sir nothing major and crazy just something here and there for the shows and local events


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10281712
> *yes sir nothing major and crazy just something here and there for the shows and local events
> *


pm sent


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10281709
> *looks real good and deep was this done by a dremel
> *


NO WAAAAYYYY.....GOT THE RIGHT TOOL NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 12:11 AM~10281502
> *real fucking nice
> *


THANKS MAN... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2008, 11:39 PM~10281729
> *NO WAAAAYYYY.....GOT THE RIGHT TOOL NOW.  :biggrin:
> *



well, we might have some business in the furture keep it up


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 27 2008, 10:02 AM~10266261
> *i don't know what tool use for engraving:
> i don't want a dremel, what do you think to use a pneumatic stencil engraver ?
> as this:
> ...


 :twak: 
i meant to say an engraving pen!
there isn't engravers in France as hernan, cortez etc and i search an easy tool...for my custom parts.
What you think about dremels, engraving pens or others?
thanks by advance


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 29 2008, 01:39 AM~10282018
> *:twak:
> i meant to say an engraving pen!
> there isn't engravers in France as hernan, cortez etc and i search an easy tool...for my custom parts.
> ...


i really don tknow about that engraving pen bro, never used one and i know for a fact that the dremel wont give you as much detail as your gonna want....in this case, the tool actually does make a huge difference...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

question for funkytown. how do you do the border on the edges? do you tape it? and the letters too.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10283022
> *question for funkytown. how do you do the border on the edges? do you tape it? and the letters too.
> *


the border is just freehand...tape can be used as a guide but for me it just get in the way....


letters can be stenciled or whatever....ive done a few things with letters and have used different methods, freehand and stencil...just whatever fits you best


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Funkytown


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just to let yall know I dropped these off on Wednesday.

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10283697
> *Just to let yall know I dropped these off on Wednesday.
> 
> :0
> *


nice turn around :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 01:37 PM~10283826
> *nice turn around  :biggrin:
> *


there not done yet but Im sure they will be soon


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 01:38 PM~10283832
> *there not done yet but Im sure they will be soon
> *


yeah, hopin to be done monday or so, but got the longhorns playing tommorrow, everything gets put on hold for the longhorns and the cowboys... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 28 2008, 11:39 PM~10281729
> *NO WAAAAYYYY.....GOT THE RIGHT TOOL NOW.  :biggrin:
> *



what kind of tool is that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 29 2008, 06:41 PM~10285226
> *yeah, hopin to be done monday or so, but got the longhorns playing tommorrow, everything gets put on hold for the longhorns and the cowboys... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


slow your role fool. your too fast for me :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 08:40 PM~10285855
> *slow your role fool. your too fast for me :biggrin:
> *


gonna hit it up tommorrow...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10286985
> *gonna hit it up tommorrow...
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS) VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 08:21 PM~10330593
> *JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS)  VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHOS BIKE THOSE R GOING ON


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10330593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is some serious shit homie!! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10330690
> *that is some serious shit homie!! :0
> *


thanks bROther...i aint a pro but im learning, john supposed to be sendin me some shit soon, gonna try and hook him up....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT 4 MY HOMIE


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT 4 MY HOMIE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Apr 7 2008, 05:25 PM~10357472
> *TTT 4 MY HOMIE
> *


thx jimmy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I need to pick these up  soon


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10330593
> *JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS)  VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 02:16 AM~10361886
> *damn I need to pick these up  soon
> *


yeah you do....im not responsible if they start rusting up, you know its bare metal.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 4 2008, 07:31 AM~10330690
> *that is some serious shit homie!! :0
> *


x2 looks just as good as Salas or Hernans :thumbsup: dont start gettin a big head and charge Hollywood prices though


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2008, 08:21 AM~10362493
> *x2 looks just as good as Salas or Hernans :thumbsup:  dont start gettin a big head and charge Hollywood prices though
> *


i havent charged anyone high prices bRO...    I know i aint a pro, so im hooking it up right now plus im still tryin to get my name out there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2008, 04:26 PM~10362507
> *i havent charged anyone high prices bRO...       I know i aint a pro, so im hooking it up right now plus im still tryin to get my name out there
> *


Good way to do it :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2008, 05:59 AM~10362236
> *yeah you do....im not responsible if they start rusting up, you know its bare metal.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ther going stright to the chromer. just waiting on my damn check :angry:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 3 2008, 10:21 PM~10330593
> *JUST FINISHED HOOKIN MY LIL HOMIE UP.....GOT BOTH OF EM DONE NOW, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED, (SEND PICS)  VERY REASONABLE PRICES....AND QUICK TURN AROUND, HAD THE BIKE STOLEN THIS WEEK AND THAT TOOK TWO DAYS, AND STILL TURNED THESE AROUND IN 7 DAYS, GOT THEM LAST WEDNESDAY NIGHT....FINISHED THIS THURSDAY NIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


    :0 DAMN,chad you gettin down quick..fuckin badass bRO..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks mike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

some motor end caps i did for a customer today....don't ask who they are for though!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work Chad... Keep up the good work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2008, 02:06 AM~10388466
> *Nice work Chad... Keep up the good work
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2008, 02:06 AM~10388466
> *Nice work Chad... Keep up the good work
> *


thanks Mike....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY FOO, DAM YOU GOT FUCKING GOOD THAT LEAFING LOOKS SICK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 10 2008, 06:47 PM~10385800
> *some motor end caps i did for a customer today....don't ask who they are for though!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHO THEY FOR ????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10393962
> *WHO THEY FOR ????
> *


READ ABOVE, TOLD YA'LL NOT TO ASK.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how much shipped those would look good on my golf cart


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10406896
> *how much shipped    those would look good on my golf cart
> *


sorry bRO, these are spoken for.....


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

looking good bRO. Real good. cant wait till you can start on my bumpers.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 05:17 PM~10406482
> *HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10406482
> *HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 04:17 PM~10406482
> *HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THESE LOOK FUCKING GOOD


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 13 2008, 07:44 PM~10407191
> *looking good bRO. Real good. cant wait till you can start on my bumpers.
> *


me either....whats going on.... :biggrin: 

hey i gotta pic for you to use as your avatar...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 13 2008, 07:51 PM~10407259
> *DAM THESE LOOK FUCKING GOOD
> *


thanks man, spread the word.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice work!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 13 2008, 09:10 PM~10407905
> *Very nice work!!
> *


thanks....you got some nice shit too man, i seen your work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 09:11 PM~10407921
> *thanks....you got some nice shit too man, i seen your work... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you, but this is your topic bro!!! not here to take the lime light away from you, just give props where they are due!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 07:17 PM~10406482
> *HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh later :0 ..... Those are clean man


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 13 2008, 09:13 PM~10407945
> *thank you, but this is your topic bro!!! not here to take the lime light away from you, just give props where they are due!
> *


thanks alot....the feeling is mutual..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10407978
> *Oh later :0 ..... Those are clean man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks mike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10407887
> *thanks man, spread the word.......................... :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10407157
> *sorry bRO, these are spoken for.....
> *


what if i speak louder? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 05:17 PM~10406482
> *HERES SOME PIECES I WORKED ON TODAY...WHAT YA'LL THINK...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2008, 07:07 PM~10407867
> *me either....whats going on.... :biggrin:
> 
> hey i gotta pic for you to use as your avatar...
> *


send it over homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn bro, you got good at this pretty quick, good looking RO logos, and i still wanna see what kind of tool or machine your using


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 15 2008, 08:40 AM~10419836
> *damn bro, you got good at this pretty quick, good looking RO logos, and i still wanna see what kind of tool or machine your using
> *


i posted a link to it a few pages back


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok heres afew more pieces, and these were done QUICKKKKK!!!!!!! came in the mail yesterday and they are fully engraved and ready for chrome NOW... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: these will be at the dallas wego show next weekend, if the guy decides to get them shromed in time...

his forks....
outsides...




































didnt do too much to the inside but still a lil something to set 'em off...














































his crown....



























and.....the sprocket....what YOU know 'bout that RO....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

nice gonna be hittin you up wen i get my parts


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

nice gonna be hittin you up wen i get my parts


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 17 2008, 01:33 AM~10436066
> *nice gonna be hittin you up wen i get my parts
> *


cool...lemme know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i know alot bout the R O . i know your gonna hopefully do some work for me in the future


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

good job looking bad ass


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, good stuff


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 AM~10436051
> *ok heres afew more pieces, and these were done QUICKKKKK!!!!!!! came in the mail yesterday and they are fully engraved and ready for chrome NOW... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: these will be at the dallas wego show next weekend, if the guy decides to get them shromed in time...
> 
> his forks....
> ...


 Nice TNT parts man :thumbsup: Great engraving now I know who to come to when I need to get RO and Rollerz Only engraved on all my parts cuz damn that came out bad ass  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

:0 that was fast...... they came out nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2008, 07:03 AM~10436617
> *i know alot bout the R  O  .  i know your gonna hopefully do some work for me in the future
> *


shit bRO, that goes without saying.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 17 2008, 10:42 AM~10437579
> *:0  that was fast...... they came out nice man :thumbsup:
> *


hahaha....told ya mike, us Texas boyz don't fuck around.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY DOGG THAT SHIT IT LOOKING NICE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 AM~10437922
> *HEY DOGG THAT SHIT IT LOOKING NICE
> *


    thx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn when you do that shit?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:23 PM~10442525
> *damn when you do that shit?
> *


i guess yuo've been asleep lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 10:23 PM~10442525
> *damn when you do that shit?
> *


got them in the mail tuesday, sent them back yesterday....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for my brotha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT......i know some of you guys want to get some shit engraved...hit me up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2008, 07:45 AM~10465487
> *TTT......i know some of you guys want to get some shit engraved...hit me up
> *


ido i do


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I really like how you did the back of these bro very classy. Its kind of like how you get a piece of jewlry from a jewler and you know how they have something done on the back so its not plain and that's what this reminds me of. Very cool bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kinda looks like snake skin


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> I really like how you did the back of these bro very classy. Its kind of like how you get a piece of jewlry from a jewler and you know how they have something done on the back so its not plain and that's what this reminds me of. Very cool bro :thumbsup:
> 
> X2 THIS VATO IS GETTING GOOD ASS FUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for the love guys, ill be posting pics when it all comes back from chrome....then two-toned.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 22 2008, 06:11 PM~10474159
> *thanks for the love guys, ill be posting pics when it all comes back from chrome....then two-toned.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SA Rollerz doing the plating? Word.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:22 AM~10474644
> *SA Rollerz doing the plating?  Word.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 09:22 AM~10474644
> *SA Rollerz doing the plating?  Word.
> *


fo shizzle gonna make a house call to ft worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man my bars need to hurry up and get here. they need some engraving


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Who builds the bike parts, i am looking for some custom parts for my daughters bike. I also need a price for some engraving done on some tanks. Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10480290
> *Who builds the bike parts, i am looking for some custom parts for my daughters bike. I also need a price for some engraving done on some tanks. Thanks
> *


NYBONECOLLECTORS for your custom parts. from twist to faced.  

or TNT
Mannys ect :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 22 2008, 09:44 PM~10480290
> *Who builds the bike parts, i am looking for some custom parts for my daughters bike. I also need a price for some engraving done on some tanks. Thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 01:31 AM~10436051
> *ok heres afew more pieces, and these were done QUICKKKKK!!!!!!! came in the mail yesterday and they are fully engraved and ready for chrome NOW... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: these will be at the dallas wego show next weekend, if the guy decides to get them shromed in time...
> 
> his forks....
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

as soon as i gets sum $$$.....ill be sending alot of things!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10494795
> *as soon as i gets sum $$$.....ill be sending alot of things!!!!
> *


you know where to find me


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN Funky!! Hadn't been in your topic in a while. You really getting down on this shit now! Work looks DAMN GOOD! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

have you try drawing something or someone with the dremel of course


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

seen this guys work in person. top notch work. will recomend to anyone


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 26 2008, 02:52 AM~10507755
> *thanks man
> *



Just giving props where they are due! I wish I could put more time into it also. Just got too many interests: drawing,engraving/etching,airbrushing,tattooing,my ride,my sons bike and the family! I definitely gotta get back on the airbrush.Oh,and I also wanna pick up pinstriping! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

yeah i tried the pinstriping a long time ago, the guys that do that shit are definately gifted...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

good lookin work man!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10523946
> *yeah i tried the pinstriping a long time ago, the guys that do that shit are definately gifted...
> *


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 X2


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2008, 08:26 AM~10513432
> *seen this guys work in person. top notch work. will recomend to anyone
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 28 2008, 06:03 PM~10524446
> *:0 X2
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 07:05 AM~10527815
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 09:07 AM~10539679
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

another chapter in my portfolio.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: some handlebars for my bROther....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10546476
> *another chapter in my portfolio.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: some handlebars for my bROther....
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great bRO...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks fellas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fuckin tight bro


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 10:17 PM~10546853
> *fuckin tight bro
> *


GLAD YOU LIKEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10546879
> *GLAD YOU LIKEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i am seeing number one and two bikes very soon :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10546476
> *another chapter in my portfolio.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: some handlebars for my bROther....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

to the chrome shop


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10546476
> *another chapter in my portfolio.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: some handlebars for my bROther....
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT LOOKS NICE HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

looks really good man. 

i think you should start a new thread. kinda stepped your game up since the dremel days.  take all the pics from here and put them in a new thread.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10547412
> *looks really good man.
> 
> i think you should start a new thread.  kinda stepped your game up since the dremel days.   take all the pics from here and put  them in a new thread.
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work Chad....


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

wow! nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10547412
> *looks really good man.
> 
> i think you should start a new thread.  kinda stepped your game up since the dremel days.   take all the pics from here and put  them in a new thread.
> *


maybe i will....i started on in the lowrider general forum


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

You do some good work Chad!! Let me know when your ready to do the trade..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

the handle bars look sick man good work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more then happy


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn bro...that looks hella good....makes me wanna get out my dremel and try...can you pm me some tricks please


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@May 5 2008, 01:17 PM~10579278
> *Damn bro...that looks hella good....makes me wanna get out my dremel and try...can you pm me some tricks please
> *


guess i am gonna have to start a new topic....



all the new engraving is NOT done with a dremel anymore....I have gotten an engraver now and there was a big difference in the end product....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 5 2008, 12:42 PM~10579450
> *guess i am gonna have to start a new topic....
> all the new engraving is NOT done with a dremel anymore....I have gotten an engraver now and there was a big difference in the end product....
> *


WTF.....WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 5 2008, 04:22 PM~10580833
> *WTF.....WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN????
> *


about two months ago now...if you read the thread it was in there...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 10:45 AM~10578978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

best engraver in fort worth. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

and san antonio


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks homies...im trying...and ill always know who gave me a shot when i first started out....****** are scared right now i guess to let me get a hold of their parts, maybe they think im gonna fuck their shit up....but i aint fucked nobody's shit up yet....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 7 2008, 09:19 PM~10603663
> *thanks homies...im trying...and ill always know who gave me a shot when i first started out....****** are scared right now i guess to let me get a hold of their parts, maybe they think im gonna fuck their shit up....but i aint fucked nobody's shit up yet....
> *


that was my biggest worry. haha. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 09:30 PM~10603788
> *that was my biggest worry. haha. :biggrin:
> *


im sure it wa and i dont blame ya, glad your happy


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i've done engraving with the dremmel and with the regular engraver just remember to be careful on dipped parts sometimes it chips the chrome :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you dont engrave parts that are chromed already :twak: you have them polished first


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 06:29 PM~10610542
> *you dont engrave parts that are chromed already :twak: you have them polished first
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 




unless you like rust...... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 05:03 PM~10610775
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> unless you like rust...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i think homebot cant afford to rechrome.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 01:31 AM~10436051
> *ok heres afew more pieces, and these were done QUICKKKKK!!!!!!! came in the mail yesterday and they are fully engraved and ready for chrome NOW... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: these will be at the dallas wego show next weekend, if the guy decides to get them shromed in time...
> 
> his forks....
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Excellent work :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10620374
> *Excellent work :thumbsup:
> *


i LOVE to trade work.....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 05:03 PM~10610775
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> unless you like rust...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: WHO DOES?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 9 2008, 10:00 PM~10620663
> *i LOVE to trade work.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 07:15 PM~10643579
> *:biggrin:  TNT*


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 09:26 AM~10643643
> *
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

dammm....i need to find some parts to send to you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

up up and away


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 7 2008, 07:19 PM~10603663
> *thanks homies...im trying...and ill always know who gave me a shot when i first started out....****** are scared right now i guess to let me get a hold of their parts, maybe they think im gonna fuck their shit up....but i aint fucked nobody's shit up yet....
> *


shit bRO you let me know when you are ready to do my bumper and you can hold my parts for how ever long you want.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 14 2008, 03:18 AM~10647592
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x3


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 03:55 AM~10647965
> *x3
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X3 X2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 13 2008, 07:39 PM~10647799
> *shit bRO you let me know when you are ready to do my bumper and you can hold my parts for how ever long you want.
> *


im ready when you are...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up funky......








Oh yea







Ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 01:19 AM~10651108
> *What up funky......
> Oh yea
> Ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
whats going on girl???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 03:45 AM~10647851
> *x2
> *


:guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 06:48 AM~10651744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> whats going on girl???
> *



Did u get my pm about parts a while back....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 09:28 AM~10652244
> *Did u get my pm about parts a while back....
> *


you gotta pm


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10652467
> *you gotta pm
> *



Yea I got it


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU BRO .....I BE IN VICTORIA SATURDAY NIGHT I WONT BEE AT THE SHOW :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 14 2008, 08:05 PM~10656775
> *:biggrin: I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU BRO .....I BE IN VICTORIA SATURDAY NIGHT  I WONT BEE AT THE SHOW :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hell yeah cant wait, just hope those measurments are correct, cause thats what we used...why wont you be there...i wont be in vic till kinda late, my lil girl has a softball game thats over at 5 so we aint even leavin here till about 5:15 or so...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 06:40 PM~10657017
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  hell yeah cant wait, just hope those measurments are correct, cause thats what we used...why wont you be there...i wont be in vic till kinda late, my lil girl has a softball game thats over at 5 so we aint even leavin here till about 5:15 or so...
> *


 :angry: GOT A SHOW HERE IN H TOWN WE ARE THE JUDGE TEAM SO IM JUST GOING TO SET UP AZTLAN AND COME HOME


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------

